# 2010 Fusion SQ Installation Thread v2.0 - Audiofrog!



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well it's been awhile since my last update, and instead of resurrecting a long 50+ page build log I figured it was time to start fresh. I have had a good run with the B&G Planars in my A-Pillars, but I need a change. So the HAT L6V2's, and Neo8-s's have been retired. 

My new system configuration will be as follows:

Audiofrog GB10 - Sails
Audiofrog GB25 - A-Pillars
Audiofrog GB60 - Doors
Aura NRT18-8 - Firing to atmosphere through spare tire well vent

Toshiba WRT8 Win8.1 Tablet screen sharing an Intel i3 Minibox PC in the trunk connected to an Arduino for Bluetooth OEM Controls, and 3.4" Heads Up Display. All sound through Music Fidelity V-Link 96/24 Optical.

Helix DSP

Aura MR2075 x 1 (GB10)
Aura MR2150 x 3 (GB25, GB60, NRT18-8)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I have removed the stock plastic baffle build-outs on the doors, and replaced it with a similar shaped chunk of LVL. The speaker baffle has been bolted to the inner door skin and is awaiting the GB60 installation today during lunch!

Next up will be the GB10 sail panel pods.. I'm going to take my sweet time fabricating the new A-Pillars for the GB25's, but in the mean time I will be fabbing up some adjustable mounts so I can dial in aiming.


Pics of GB60 installed coming soon...


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool!
Why the tweeter in sail panels and mids forward?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Elgrosso said:


> Cool!
> Why the tweeter in sail panels and mids forward?


The sails are the widest point of my interior, so I'm hoping that will gain me a point or 2 in width. I will of course test placement before committing to that location, but as of now that looks like the formula.

I'd entertain putting the mids there, but there's just not enough volume.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

definitely following since your first build log is what got me interested in SQ installs and this whole money pit of a hobby after stumbling across it on google years ago (thanks lol)

but, now i definitely gotta get to one of the Syracuse events


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Neat speaker line up, something I will never get to experience on this side of the world.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this new version of your build. 

Good luck.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

BowDown said:


> The sails are the widest point of my interior, so I'm hoping that will gain me a point or 2 in width. I will of course test placement before committing to that location, but as of now that looks like the formula.
> 
> I'd entertain putting the mids there, but there's just not enough volume.


Btw how do you plan to use the midranges, in enclosure or IB?
I removed the shield cap on mine to save extra mm, to put them the farest possible in the windshield angle, it saved maybe 1cm.



Kazuhiro said:


> Neat speaker line up, something I will never get to experience on this side of the world.


Why is that? I'm sure they could send them there


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Frog midbasses are in.  tight fit between the adapter and door card but is all good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

you gunna have any issues with the surround hitting the door panel? i know i did in my car.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No sir. I have about 1/2" gap between the surround and the OE Grill. What was close was the edge of the block and the door pocket.

You know though.. I didn't roll the window down. Haha! That's going to be a cross your fingers adventure when I get back into the car. :laugh: Should be fine though, the AF's are 1/2" shallower than the L6's.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I have made it a habit of installing mids with the windows already down; no surprises that way. Guessing you're fine though...

Subscribed for more SQ-ey goodness.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I have made it a habit of installing mids with the windows already down; no surprises that way. Guessing you're fine though...
> 
> Subscribed for more SQ-ey goodness.


Ya I usually do that too.. but it started raining and I moved indoors and forgot to roll em down. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the progress and hearing your thoughts on the Audiofrog gear. Though I am surprised anyone would use that "sham" Chinese product.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

All good with Window clearance. Lol.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

done yet?


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

In for this one.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Elgrosso said:


> Why is that? I'm sure they could send them there


I could when I'm no longer a broke student, but apart from that I don't imagine there will be any opportunities for me to see or hear them around here. 

For me to buy a pair of GB60's;
800usd + 20usd postage to forwarding service + 50usd to new zealand + 30 postal insurance.
Add 15% tax plus + 40 processing fee.
1035usd, or 1400+ nzd. Now, as for getting the whole three way set here haha....


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking good my friend. Looking forward to having you on the team!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Kazuhiro said:


> I could when I'm no longer a broke student, but apart from that I don't imagine there will be any opportunities for me to see or hear them around here.
> 
> For me to buy a pair of GB60's;
> 800usd + 20usd postage to forwarding service + 50usd to new zealand + 30 postal insurance.
> ...



I wouldn't worry yet. They are looking into other markets now. So keep your chin up...Audiofrog may be come to a country near you!


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep the GS serie looks nice too, and it seems they have few dealers in Asia no?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a beefy baffle Justin 

About sails vs pillars for the mids...

What's your plan if you do the pillars? Will there be an actual sealed pod in the pillar for them? That's tough to do. And if you plan to simply have them vent into the pillar and then add some acoustic filler in the airspace, could you do the same with some custom sail panels? 

I'd definitely take some time to position and listen to them in the sail area. That adds significant width in Michelle's car by having them there. You never know...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

From what I understand the gb25 needs/likes volume. Choking them off in the sails would be counter productive unless somehow I got them to vent into the door card without cancellation. 

For sure placement testing is priority number 1. 

Door baffles are working great. Less resonance for sure.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sub'd for this one.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice! Sub'd


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

done yet?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BowDown said:


> From what I understand the gb25 needs/likes volume. Choking them off in the sails would be counter productive unless somehow I got them to vent into the door card without cancellation.
> 
> For sure placement testing is priority number 1.
> 
> Door baffles are working great. Less resonance for sure.


From what Andy has said, it seems like the opposite. But yeah I imagine running IB vented out into somewhere would sound better in upper midrange on up than being in a tiny box. But what mid doesn't. Assuming of course where it is vented into is isolated from the cabin enough to not interfere.



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Our speakers aren't designed as "widebanders" for many reasons. You can use them that way all you want and they'll be just as good as most anything else.
> 
> The GB25 is designed to go down to 200Hz in a tiny box and handle 100W RMS and 300 Peak while doing it. They're also designed to have flat response and to be as efficient as the midbass with which it should be used. There's a peak in the top of the response. Our intention is that the crossover should eliminate the peak and the tweeter should take over. That's traditional system design and it works. If you're looking for a "widebander", you'll have trouble finding a speaker that will handle the power that a GB25 will and also have reasonable sensitivity and that can be used in 0.004 cubic feet. Why is this important? Because cars are noisy, we use a lot of power, 0.5 cubic foot boxes look riduclous on the A-pillars and putting speakers intended for infinite baffle in tiny boxes makes for nasty sounding high-Q responses.
> 
> ...





Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Thanks Erin!
> 
> A few notes about these drivers and also about crossover recommendations:
> 
> ...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm interesting read... I will test the small enclosure theory and report back. keeping the sound as natural as possible is high on my list. I know you can make something look great on paper and sound like ass I person. Not to say this is the case but I am a fan of ib.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Good reading these old posts!
What's the impact of this high-q factor in the response?
I have them in boxes smaller than 0.2L now (wip), and I have a bump on low frequencies.
Could this be the effect?
Anyway I have to finish them, just don't know yet if I should vent them in the pillar/dash junction, or increase the box size.
Not sure I can get something air tight in the pillar area.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Elgrosso said:


> Good reading these old posts!
> What's the impact of this high-q factor in the response?
> I have them in boxes smaller than 0.2L now (wip), and I have a bump on low frequencies.
> Could this be the effect?
> ...


That's it.









http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/Box/boxQ.gif


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool thanks t3sn4f2!
I know what to do now 
I might have enough room to double its size:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Elgrosso, I may have to explore that placement as well. Should help with listening position. Provided it doesn't hurt depth.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

BowDown said:


> The sails are the widest point of my interior, so I'm hoping that will gain me a point or 2 in width. I will of course test placement before committing to that location, but as of now that looks like the formula.
> 
> I'd entertain putting the mids there, but there's just not enough volume.


Based on how we perceive sound, placing your tweeters there will not gain you any width over mids. In fact, this arrangement my hurt width more than anything else.

The sails are usually the best place for mids if you want to place them at dash level, because there are fewer near reflection when compared to a-pillars or dash and they are typically the widest points (our sense of width is phase dependent at <1000hz). I assume you will be crossing them before 1000hz, or you wouldn't at all be worried about enclosure volume. If you can't get them at dash level, than the upper door can work nicely. Don't discount kick panels either.

Andy has said repeatedly that a-pillars and dash locations tend to be the worst for mids. If you look at Erin's build thread, he too found that having the tweeters in the sails didn't work out the best. I have messed with mids up in the dash, and could never get them to sound right. I seem to always end up putting them in the kicks where the difference in reflected energy is very apparent.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

BowDown said:


> Elgrosso, I may have to explore that placement as well. Should help with listening position. Provided it doesn't hurt depth.


Mids or tweeters?
I putted them both here for depth especially, in doors it was really clean and wide, but depth and heigth suffered too much. (Well I wasn't able to do better)
Here I first lost maybe an inch or two in width, but strangely I got it partially back with the tweeters a bit off axis.
And I always have L7 so it helps too.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Elgrosso said:


> Mids or tweeters?
> I putted them both here for depth especially, in doors it was really clean and wide, but depth and heigth suffered too much. (Well I wasn't able to do better)
> Here I first lost maybe an inch or two in width, but strangely I got it partially back with the tweeters a bit off axis.
> And I always have L7 so it helps too.


Crap. I was thinking width and typed depth. Lol. Either way it's all up to testing. 

Have to say mids in doors is out. Really hate how it effects listening position.


Will try mids on dash by a-pillars.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

So how are you liking the Audio Frogs? Very interested in this company and some comparisons with other brands!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Sub'd


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I finally got some time to install the GB10's in the sails. Right now I'm on my first aiming which is more off-axis towards the back of the rearview mirror. Ironically this is very similar to the OE tweeters that were in the sails. For just a 2-way (with the GB60's) it's pretty damn impressive! Items on the stage got smaller and more defined.. step in the right direction.

I should have more time and more frequent updates now that a couple large projects are done.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta say... I tried on-axis from the sail location and I really hate it. too easy to locate the drivers and the listening position is too far forward. So far off-axis aiming to back of rear view mirror is winning. Next up pillars by dash & windshield area.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Gotta say... I tried on-axis from the sail location and I really hate it. too easy to locate the drivers and the listening position is too far forward. So far off-axis aiming to back of rear view mirror is winning. Next up pillars by dash & windshield area.


tuning is definitely wrong if you can pin point it. Cant in dmac's car PERIOD!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I'm sure he has them crossed over much higher than my 2 way configuration.


----------



## Vintage Carter (Mar 26, 2013)

Subd. We sell Audio Frog at my work. I Love the way they sound. They can handle tons of power. We put this same three way setup in a 2009 GMC Sierra. Mid and tweet are in sails with woofer in factory location. It's the widest stage I've experienced. I'm interested in your sub setup too. Where are you putting it exactly?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i am in because i want to try the frogs myself.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hope to see you at syracuse customs tomorrow justin. id love to hear this


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> hope to see you at syracuse customs tomorrow justin. id love to hear this


Hope you're there. I can give u a taste but really my car is not ready. Simple tune, no sub, mids aren't in so it's a 2-way. Lol.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Hope you're there. I can give u a taste but really my car is not ready. Simple tune, no sub, mids aren't in so it's a 2-way. Lol.


thats good enough for me lol. ill be heading up there with a buddy. im taking steve down in go carts this time..


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Hope you're there. I can give u a taste but really my car is not ready. Simple tune, no sub, mids aren't in so it's a 2-way. Lol.


DONE YET?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> DONE YET?


House expansion killing all my time. Lol.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

done yet


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hes probably done right.............................................. now


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

now??


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> now??


no, no.. but definitely now


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

sub'd


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> no, no.. but definitely now


Sorry about not getting around to your demo. Judging just took up all my time. At the next show I'm not going to judge, so maybe in September you'll get the full system demo.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Sorry about not getting around to your demo. Judging just took up all my time. At the next show I'm not going to judge, so maybe in September you'll get the full system demo.


actually, i completely forgot about it. its all good though. i got plenty of seat time in to get a reference i can remember for when tuning my car now. also, my friends wanted to leave asap. and i didnt want to bother you. i saw that you were pretty busy. im about to upload a few pics from today


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Omfg nuff said. Simple tune with mids in test towels and I'm floored.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm.. Question on that hardware for mounting the frog mids.. 

Can you use just the chrome ring for holding the grills, or is the whole gray outer flange required? 

I get the idea the large outer flange might not be a requirement, but just the chrome trim ring, for mounting the grill but thought I'd ask. Look like awesome speakers! Itching to hear them myself. Soon enough.. and that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

"Test towels" - think one of those 12v tools sites will sell those now for like 5 billion bux?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> "Test towels" - think one of those 12v tools sites will sell those now for like 5 billion bux?


*cough* mobile solutions *cough cough*


so.. done yet? lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Babs said:


> Hmm.. Question on that hardware for mounting the frog mids..
> 
> Can you use just the chrome ring for holding the grills, or is the whole gray outer flange required?
> 
> I get the idea the large outer flange might not be a requirement, but just the chrome trim ring, for mounting the grill but thought I'd ask. Look like awesome speakers! Itching to hear them myself. Soon enough.. and that's all I'm gonna say.


The gray ring can be omitted on the mids, it accepts the black/chrome trim piece with 4 slots. So you would have to find a way to mount just the black/chrome, but it's doable. 

The tweeter.. I'll take a look, I don't remember if the gray ring comes off...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> *cough* mobile solutions *cough cough*
> 
> 
> so.. done yet? lol


Ha, now that I'm happy with location it's onto fabrication of the pods. I know how I want to do it.. it's just a matter of time at the moment.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Ha, now that I'm happy with location it's onto fabrication of the pods. I know how I want to do it.. it's just a matter of time at the moment.


yeah i feel ya. i just re-did (well in the process, only finished one just last night) my a pillars and i started over a week ago


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> The gray ring can be omitted on the mids, it accepts the black/chrome trim piece with 4 slots. So you would have to find a way to mount just the black/chrome, but it's doable.
> 
> The tweeter.. I'll take a look, I don't remember if the gray ring comes off...


Nice.. Looks like the separate ring may not be part of the GS series. Just the frame and the grill. Whereas on the GB's they're two separate parts. So might just omit it anyway and do a press fit with the grill depending on what it looks like.. The GS42 2-way is going to be a fun one to do for oh I dunno maybe 250hz and up in the pillars. The total grill diameter is 6" OD or so I'm guessing so that will present a challenge. Can't wait to start messing with fitment.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Justin make sure you compromise equally. If height slightly suffers over width, add up the numbers and get the best outcome. Don't forget the 7 drum track and the tools disc I gave you for imaging.
Nail that and you're golden

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Did you listen with your old amps?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm still using the old amps. I've tried many positions with the mids so far. Love aiming straight up to the windshield from the dash for depth, but lost clarity and output. On axis has awesome clarity and a mid dash listening position.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Justin make sure you compromise equally. If height slightly suffers over width, add up the numbers and get the best outcome. Don't forget the 7 drum track and the tools disc I gave you for imaging.
> Nail that and you're golden
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


that track has been my worst nightmare until about a week ago..


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I have yet to hear a car do 7 drums correctly. Even mine.
At home it's correct. Anyways back to the install thread

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I have yet to hear a car do 7 drums correctly. Even mine.
> At home it's correct. Anyways back to the install thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


my car doesnt have it perfect, but its better than most considering the car and install.


Justin, you done yet? lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I have yet to hear a car do 7 drums correctly. Even mine.
> At home it's correct. Anyways back to the install thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


I'll have to get you into my car. She is spot on.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> my car doesnt have it perfect, but its better than most considering the car and install.
> 
> 
> Justin, you done yet? lol


Ha, my lunch (fabrication) hours have been eaten up with 1/2 days at work, working from home, or just fetching materials for the house. Hopefully this coming week I will update with some fabrication...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

L outside the car at all frequencies?
R outside the car at all frequencies?

Is height stable and not wobbly


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> L outside the car at all frequencies?
> R outside the car at all frequencies?
> 
> Is height stable and not wobbly
> ...


im not sure how people can tune a car or any sort of install techniques that make the stage wider than the car itself. when i play that track, hits 1 and 7 are slightly lower than the rest, and sound like theyre coming from as wide as the doors. hits 2-6 are over the dash and for the most part, spaced properly. any tips to get 1-7 raised and wider without changing driver placement (which is simply not possible in my car). sorry for hijacking, just curious :/


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

1 and 7 are the easiset to place, and get tight... I would imagine you have some phasing or level issues between your speakers on left/right. Or excessive crossover lap.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> 1 and 7 are the easiset to place, and get tight... I would imagine you have some phasing or level issues between your speakers on left/right. Or excessive crossover lap.


well they place fine and are tight.. its just lower than the rest. (mids are in kick panels). ill post a pic of where the 7 hits are placed


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edit: ill just post this in my build log so i dont clutter yours


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Midrange pods designed. Going to have them turned out of some gorgeous wood. Stay tuned!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool Justin 

cant wait to see the pods!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> very cool Justin
> 
> cant wait to see the pods!


Me too!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Given any thought to having several pods made out if different woods? To compare the sound. Similar to Grado headphone mods.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> Given any thought to having several pods made out if different woods? To compare the sound. Similar to Grado headphone mods.


May be a possibility in the future. For now I will use some small bird shot type pellets in fiberglass to coat the inside.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Saaaàawwwwwweeeeeett

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

The turning was a complete failure. My boss has the spoons and such to make bowls, but after 2 attempts it was a complete failure. I would imagine someone with more experience turning and different spoons could hog out the material, but the deeper you went the more difficult it was, and the self destruction occurred. So I purchased these neat barrel mugs from eBay that should work well.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Those barrels look awesome!


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Those look awesome! How do they sound inside them???


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have to glue in the baffle piece yet. May do some deadening if needed after testing. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

View attachment 90681


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Where did you get your dash mat at? I have a 2012 and i cant find one anywhere...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Duncanbullet said:


> Where did you get your dash mat at? I have a 2012 and i cant find one anywhere...


eBay. They are a plentiful on there. Overall fits well.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you so much sir


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks great!
Shows one of the things I love about frog GB line that the GS line omits, the separate trim ring around the grill. The GS has only the large flange, so I'll be doing the grill alone with my 4" coax's without the cool chrome trim ring, flushing it into a flushed baffle with I guess a thin low-temp plastic boarder around the ring to boarder the actual grill. Because the full flange will in my case be impossible in the pillars. 

Andy that might be an idea to have the trim rings as a separate accessory item, IF the GS grills fit the GB chrome rings. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ordered up my mounts... 

Going to mount the wall portion to the steel behind the A-Pillar trim, then clearance the trim piece for the adjustment knob. I need to create a threaded insert into the barrel to receive the mounting arm. All and all should be a very practical and clean installation. 

Definitive Technology PROMOUNT80 Black Articulating Wall Mount Pair E3A3 093207073854 | eBay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Slow but sure. Mounts should be delivered today. In the meantime I installed a block inside to add more meat for mounting. Used resin jelly and bb's to add some mass. Also added 0.5lb of modeling clay to each for mass. I will also be adding some fiberglass insulation .. oh ya and i painted the baffle black so you can't see it when the grill is installed. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Those look pretty sweet Justin.


----------



## wisnulie (May 24, 2015)

t3sn4f2 said:


> From what Andy has said, it seems like the opposite. But yeah I imagine running IB vented out into somewhere would sound better in upper midrange on up than being in a tiny box. But what mid doesn't. Assuming of course where it is vented into is isolated from the cabin enough to not interfere.


I also need this information , hopefully this can help me
Thank you


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally arrived today! Will start mockup during lunch. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pillar fabrication underway. 































Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

So are you going to go for the "bare" Barrel look or are you going to paint/wrap those?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BTW: That's a piece of masking tape on the backside of the passenger one. Just so I knew which was which.. LOL.

Will work on getting the mounts glue to the pillar tomorrow, and getting the speaker wire installed into the barrels. Maybe even get the speakers in and grills on.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Duncanbullet said:


> So are you going to go for the "bare" Barrel look or are you going to paint/wrap those?


As of now (and at finals) they will stay like this... I may entertain building my own barrels using these as inspiration later out of some more exotic materials and stainless straps.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Late to the party but in to see this progress. I love where your going with the mids, will the adjustments only be used until it is dialed in and then covered up with a finish pc? Or continually adjustable?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I will leave them adjustable. It's not all that unsightly... and the black/chrome look goes with the speaker grills.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thought about go pro mounts for the tweets? I know you already cut the pillars. I would love to see that though. Lol. I got some extra ikea bowls I will bring you lol...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Thought about go pro mounts for the tweets? I know you already cut the pillars. I would love to see that though. Lol. I got some extra ikea bowls I will bring you lol...


The tweeters are mounted on the sail area, and are pretty well dialed in. The mids are in the barrels. These mounts are adjustable pretty well. The dash and windshield do cause interference.. I'm thinking of putting another nutsert in about an inch back just to allow further adjustment.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Your right Justin, those colors from the mounts will looke good with the Audio Frogs finish. I over looked that.

Where can I find this "7 drum track" fellas?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> The tweeters are mounted on the sail area, and are pretty well dialed in. The mids are in the barrels. These mounts are adjustable pretty well. The dash and windshield do cause interference.. I'm thinking of putting another nutsert in about an inch back just to allow further adjustment.


Oh I meant the speakers in the barrels. Nice though. Want to hear it.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Beautiful "Tambores" my friend.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol sweet

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

If it were me... I'd wanta donkey Kong bobble head in there too.

I like where this is going though


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

May try adding fiberglass to the pods. Just to see the effect

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Digging em. Now to clean up wiring and work on sails. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

First time visiting the new build thread! Good stuff so far.  Though I can't say that I'm really into the wood barrel look on the dash in this particular vehicle combined with the modern DT mounts and vehicle interior.  It's just my opinion, but to me the pods are a bit too distracting. 

It also seems like you could get the mids spaced wider (closer to each adjacent A-Pillar) without the mounts, and that would be my final goal.

Have you also tried these pods closer to the Sail Panel area? It might be a tradeoff between better L/R path-lengths and windshield reflections. And maybe use L-R/R-L processed rear fill to gain back some width and depth and provide the occasional behind the listening position/rear image placement?...I can't remember if you're doing that already or not.

But it's great to see another Audiofrog install that is stateside. 

You might also gain a tad more precious enclosure volume if you used 1/8" thick aluminum sheet stock for the speaker baffles. It is easily cut with a table saw and router if you take your time and are careful. Or even plexiglass if you fear working with the aluminum.

You could then tap the mounting holes for the speakers in the baffles with an inexpensive tap & die set from Harbor Frieght if you don't already have a set. Stainless steel #8-32 machine screws usually work perfect, or M8 or M6 if you prefer metric sizes.

Have you experimented with any fill material inside the pods yet...fiberfill, FG insulation, wool, rockwool, etc?

I'm just being my always overly critical self, so don't take offense! Your install is absolutely mind blowingly awesome and more involved than I'd ever be willing to take things. Keep it up! My only wish is that I was closer so I could have the chance to hear it in person...just a tad bit of envy on my end, LOL.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks great. I am sure it sounds even better! I look forward to competing with you on the Team. We will be at WF next year for sure!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> First time visiting the new build thread! Good stuff so far.  Though I can't say that I'm really into the wood barrel look on the dash in this particular vehicle combined with the modern DT mounts and vehicle interior.  It's just my opinion, but to me the pods are a bit too distracting.


Can't say I argue with you there. They are a bit retro in a modern car, but they are sure to stick out! :laugh:. Over the winter I will look to use some exotic wood and stainless straps for my own barrels. As of now these will work well.



bbfoto said:


> It also seems like you could get the mids spaced wider (closer to each adjacent A-Pillar) without the mounts, and that would be my final goal.
> 
> Have you also tried these pods closer to the Sail Panel area? It might be a tradeoff between better L/R path-lengths and windshield reflections. And maybe use L-R/R-L processed rear fill to gain back some width and depth and provide the occasional behind the listening position/rear image placement?...I can't remember if you're doing that already or not.


Well I have the tweeters in the sails right now. Seems to work ok for width.. About pillar to pillar, maybe slightly beyond on the right. If the mounts would allow them to be closer I would of done it.. everything is a bit of a compromise and fabrication vs. return this close to finals lead me where I'm at. Do love the results though. I am curious to try processed rear fill... but not enough to purchase another dsp, amp and speakers. 



bbfoto said:


> But it's great to see another Audiofrog install that is stateside.
> 
> You might also gain a tad more precious enclosure volume if you used 1/8" thick aluminum sheet stock for the speaker baffles. It is easily cut with a table saw and router if you take your time and are careful. Or even plexiglass if you fear working with the aluminum.
> 
> You could then tap the mounting holes for the speakers in the baffles with an inexpensive tap & die set from Harbor Frieght if you don't already have a set. Stainless steel #8-32 machine screws usually work perfect, or M8 or M6 if you prefer metric sizes.


Aluminum would of been neat... but after talking with Andy the GB25's are happy in a 2x2x2 enclosure, so the 1/8th wouldn't of been worth the extra fab getting the aluminum bonded to the wood.



bbfoto said:


> Have you experimented with any fill material inside the pods yet...fiberfill, FG insulation, wool, rockwool, etc?
> 
> I'm just being my always overly critical self, so don't take offense! Your install is absolutely mind blowingly awesome and more involved than I'd ever be willing to take things. Keep it up! My only wish is that I was closer so I could have the chance to hear it in person...just a tad bit of envy on my end, LOL.


Not a problem man. I appreciate the feedback. I did try different fillers.. 2 different foams, pillow stuffing, and fiberglass insulation. The insulation won out. I'd love to use Roxul, but as the stuff ages and moves around in the car it generates dust. Really didn't want to have to worry about it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SQ Audi said:


> It looks great. I am sure it sounds even better! I look forward to competing with you on the Team. We will be at WF next year for sure!


What do you mean next year? Are you not making finals this year?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Car sounded great over the weekend.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Car sounded great over the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback and scoresheet Julian. Will be making some changes in the coming week to correct some of the things you pointed out.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it up! Leaving for finals Friday morning. Did a complete retune on the frogs. Very happy. Car is cleaned inside and out. Let the fun begin. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

best of luck this weekend Justin.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What spot are you parked in? I'll keep an eye out.

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in the hall around the corner. Lol. No man's land. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Bump it up! Leaving for finals Friday morning. Did a complete retune on the frogs. Very happy. Car is cleaned inside and out. Let the fun begin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Nice. Happy trails.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

This was the first demo of the weekend for me. Between Justin's car and another car I heard with AF speakers, I was very impressed. 

Also, shipping things to the Embassy Suites Huntsville may not be the best idea (as a heads up for everyone for next year.)

I enjoyed the car, and will have to make sure to listen to it again if I get the chance.

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> This was the first demo of the weekend for me. Between Justin's car and another car I heard with AF speakers, I was very impressed.
> 
> Also, shipping things to the Embassy Suites Huntsville may not be the best idea (as a heads up for everyone for next year.)
> 
> ...


For sure man.. Will only get better from here.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Now to start on the tweet beauty panels, kick panel mockup, and new mounting for mids.






























Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good thinking.

While the mounts for the mids are creative, I think you'll be much better served getting them glassed as tight as you can into the pillars and same with the tweets in the sails. Also, midbass in the kicks will make a huge difference in your car. 
Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll admit I was a little unsure about what to expect with the barrel pods. But I will say I was really impressed with them and the system as a whole. I really enjoyed the demo.

If you are at Finals next year park a little further from the wall. Getting into the car was the easy part but I could barely get my fat ass out out.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> I'll admit I was a little unsure about what to expect with the barrel pods. But I will say I was really impressed with them and the system as a whole. I really enjoyed the demo.
> 
> If you are at Finals next year park a little further from the wall. Getting into the car was the easy part but I could barely get my fat ass out out.


:laugh:

Ya, each time I gave a demo I was worried about my door more than anything. Damn fire marshal wanted me closer!

I'm going to keep the barrels. Thinking of removing the strapping and painting it body color. Then re-staining the barrel itself with an onyx black stain. The main thing with the mounting is I want to tuck it into the pillar trim a bit. So I may have to make a relief cut in the pillar trim.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Could you have faced the car the the other way, so the driver's door was on the outside?

I like the look of the barrels, but wondered about their functionality. They seemed to work, so I guess it'd be a Win! lol.

I'll have to catch you somewhere after you get that mid swapped and listen again. 

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Could you have faced the car the the other way, so the driver's door was on the outside?
> 
> I like the look of the barrels, but wondered about their functionality. They seemed to work, so I guess it'd be a Win! lol.
> 
> ...


I could but I put it that way so I could plug in. Thanks for the positive feedback. Next year it will be even better. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

BowDown said:


> What do you mean next year? Are you not making finals this year?


couldn't make Finals this year due to a massive Kidney stone issue. Was hospitalized due to it. Had it blasted and peed sand for a few weeks.

was just over 1 cm in size.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> couldn't make Finals this year due to a massive Kidney stone issue. Was hospitalized due to it. Had it blasted and peed sand for a few weeks.
> 
> was just over 1 cm in size.


i just threw up a little bit. Very sorry for you.

Congrats on your finals appearance Justin. Maybe one day I'll hear this thing.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

SQ Audi said:


> couldn't make Finals this year due to a massive Kidney stone issue. Was hospitalized due to it. Had it blasted and peed sand for a few weeks.
> 
> was just over 1 cm in size.


Ouch.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Coming soon...
















Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SQ Audi said:


> couldn't make Finals this year due to a massive Kidney stone issue. Was hospitalized due to it. Had it blasted and peed sand for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> was just over 1 cm in size.




Me too! The one that got stuck in the ureter was 6mm.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Can't wait for the update!


On the subwoofer, or the stone?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

rton20s said:


> On the subwoofer, or the stone?


Well played. :laugh:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man there's one thing about AFrog above and beyond the fact that they're great drivers.. They're dead sexy. No sub should have a rear end that good lookin' just to have to hide it in an enclosure.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

It's certainly well built equipment.  

I got some nice demo's over the weekend at our Syracuse Customs show of two vehicles (one with the GB25/GB10 combo and the other with the GB40/GB10 combo). Both were damn good, composed and natural. That GB25 is tiny and does some great things in such a small footprint.

Good to see you again Justin. Looking forward to hearing your car after all of the exciting updates.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Babs said:


> Man there's one thing about AFrog above and beyond the fact that they're great drivers.. They're dead sexy. No sub should have a rear end that good lookin' just to have to hide it in an enclosure.


Sub? I thought those were his for his kickpanels .

But seriously, didn't you have an 18" IB in the tire well? What's the plan for the Frog?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I did have an 18. I want to carry a full spare and this will fit the system better. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> It's certainly well built equipment.
> 
> I got some nice demo's over the weekend at our Syracuse Customs show of two vehicles (one with the GB25/GB10 combo and the other with the GB40/GB10 combo). Both were damn good, composed and natural. That GB25 is tiny and does some great things in such a small footprint.
> 
> Good to see you again Justin. Looking forward to hearing your car after all of the exciting updates.


Can you please describe the difference in sound between the gb40/gb10 and gb25/gb10 combos? I'm debating these combos right now and need to decide real soon.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> Can you please describe the difference in sound between the gb40/gb10 and gb25/gb10 combos? I'm debating these combos right now and need to decide real soon.


The gb25 and 40 have the same motor structure. Both capable down low around 250hz but the extra cone area will come in handy. Also both are good up to 3000hz. So if you can fit the 40 go that route. Otherwise the 25 is a great option. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

GB25 provides much more install flexibility and was designed for the opportunity to be placed in the A-pillar and dash. It gets loud...but the GB40 is probably better suited for that. You can't go wrong with either tbh.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Been a long time I know. New pillars are started. New car pc setup underway. Rane rpm 88 is installed. Swapped out the 18 or an audiofrog 12 sealed. Stay tuned for updates. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What are you going to do about the spare tire well floor?

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> What are you going to do about the spare tire well floor?
> 
> Jay


Because the work is already done there, and it's weather tight I'm just going to run 3/4" birch over the bottom baffle to make the enclosure sealed. Can always remove it and go back to IB later.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice. How is the Rane?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Nice. How is the Rane?




No idea yet. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Some picture updates. Have the computer system pretty well worked out. Moved a few things around in the amp rack. Made the sub adapter. Painted some interior pieces after filler shrink issues. Also created abs template pieces to form the pillar pods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Still more to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BowDown said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****in'a....way to recycle old tires! :thumbsup:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> ****in'a....way to recycle old tires! :thumbsup:




Thanks man. It's actually recap tread stock that a local tire place had thrown away because it wasn't long enough. I have some more I will use for the bottom around the sub. Will also lift up the sidewalls and inch or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Really cool stuff! Sub'd


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That's an interesting idea.

Any concerns about off-gassing from the rubber into the cabin?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that right there gets the morning FTW award!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using the stock supplied frog rings or no?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Babs said:


> Are you using the stock supplied frog rings or no?




No. Just the grill insert and the chrome rings. Andy printed these abs rings for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> That's an interesting idea.
> 
> Any concerns about off-gassing from the rubber into the cabin?




Smelled like a new tire for a couple days. Nothing now. Same as having a full spare in the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Smelled like a new tire for a couple days. Nothing now. Same as having a full spare in the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably an upgrade over what mine smells like daily... :mean:


Looks good bud. Is yours the D2 or D4? I'm looking forward to checking mine out.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Probably an upgrade over what mine smells like daily... :mean:
> 
> 
> Looks good bud. Is yours the D2 or D4? I'm looking forward to checking mine out.




D2 here. Me too. Car is close to powering up. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet!

Mine is a little ways off with all of the work, but getting there


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

Damn fine work so far! I like the tweeter pod build style, I've been considering abs for mine, please lmk if there's any comments on advantages/disadvantages of building this way! Stoked to see them finished!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

More updates!



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

BowDown said:


> I have removed the stock plastic baffle build-outs on the doors, and replaced it with a similar shaped chunk of LVL. The speaker baffle has been bolted to the inner door skin and is awaiting the GB60 installation today during lunch!
> 
> Next up will be the GB10 sail panel pods.. I'm going to take my sweet time fabricating the new A-Pillars for the GB25's, but in the mean time I will be fabbing up some adjustable mounts so I can dial in aiming.
> 
> ...


Hey man, great build log! Subbed!


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I have made it a habit of installing mids with the windows already down; no surprises that way. Guessing you're fine though...
> 
> Subscribed for more SQ-ey goodness.


First thing I learned when I was training for my basic MECP.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Shaping looks good on the pods. Get those puppies wrapped/stitched up and they will look terrific.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Shaping looks good on the pods. Get those puppies wrapped/stitched up and they will look terrific.


Thanks man. I'm going to check with an upholstery shop and see what it would cost to have them stitch the headliner together for me. Definitely not doable in 1 piece or even 2 lol.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Heck- could even do a nice matching vinyl too as that stuff is pretty cheap (under $30 for a yard).

Either way, if a pro does that wrap/stitching it will look sick. I'd be afraid to attempt it myself- lol.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Heck- could even do a nice matching vinyl too as that stuff is pretty cheap (under $30 for a yard).
> 
> Either way, if a pro does that wrap/stitching it will look sick. I'd be afraid to attempt it myself- lol.


I see a sewing machine in your future. 
Don't laugh.. I've been kinda wishing I had access to one.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Just got lost between 1.0 & 2.0 for 2 hours, awesome build!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Those pods looked great in person. Car sounded very good...my favorite part is still all the computer/arduino integration.

Jay


----------

